# May have found a new centipede sexing method - need your help.



## Staehilomyces (Sep 28, 2017)

Well, I am excited to announce that I may have found out about a new way to sex centipedes that doesn't require any knocking out/popping. This is something I have observed in two species (E. rubripes and S. morsitans). As it is common between representatives of two different genera, I presume it may be constant with most of the scolopendrids. Anyway, on all female centipedes I've seen, there was a very faint pair of lines on the tergites which ran longitudinally along the body. I googled for pics, and noticed them on every centipede that was on eggs (AKA female). On the other hand, I have never seen them on male centipedes, such as my late S. morsitans. Now, I ask for a favour: If any of you have any centipedes that you know the sex of, can you see if they follow this trend? I may be uploading a vid to my YT channel if I see that we may be onto something.

Here is a pic (not mine) of the lines I was referring to on a female E. rubripes. This pede did have babies later on, according to the owner, which further supports my case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Salvador (Sep 28, 2017)

The paramedian sulci are present on either sex, and which segment they begin on and how complete they are can depend on species. You'll also find them on the sternites too. They can become more prominent depending on how well fed the centipede is, or how far along it is in its moult cycle. I have plenty of sexed males which have them in the same place as females of the same species

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Sep 28, 2017)

Really? I've not been able to see them on any male centipede.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Sep 28, 2017)

Even some of the ones on your Flickr don't have them.


----------



## Staehilomyces (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm going to present all my current cases that adhere to my proposal:

- Male Scolopendra morsitans, sexed through dimorphism in the terminal legs.
- Female Ethmostigmus rubripes, gender confirmed after she laid eggs.
- S. heros identified as male my Instagram user _256colors by means of CO2.
- S. heros and S. alternans "Red Giant" females sexed by _256colors by means of CO2.
- Gravid E. rubripes found at Cape York.
- Cormocephalus sp. found on eggs at botanic gardens.
- Several online images of S. morsitans, sexed by looking at the terminal legs.
- Online images of various centipedes on eggs (AKA females).
- Half green/tiger rubripes depicted in the post - laid eggs, confirming female gender.
- Helga, Mastigoproctus' late female S. gigantea/galapagoensis.


----------



## Salvador (Sep 28, 2017)

This picture is an example. You can see the paramedian sulci on segment 8 in particular. The E.trigonopodus is a male who recently mated with a female.


----------



## amateur (Sep 28, 2017)

Here is a pic of my centipede who laid eggs a couple of months later


----------



## Staehilomyces (Sep 28, 2017)

Ah right. There goes my hope.


----------



## LawnShrimp (Sep 28, 2017)

My two S. hainanum females who are on eggs now both have noticeable paramedial sulci, as do my unsexed S. morsitans, S. sp.'Mint Leg', and each of 6 S. s. mutilans. I doubt that every single centipede in my collection is a female.

Good work though, something small like that could be a very important observation later.

I wish there was some other say to sex them besides popping them. The whole process is spooky to me.


----------



## amateur (Sep 28, 2017)

Here is something, but I don't know if you guys know this already. The first pic was from when she had babies, the second one was a couple of weeks after.


----------



## LawnShrimp (Sep 28, 2017)

amateur said:


> Here is something, but I don't know if you guys know this already. The first pic was from when she had babies, the second one was a couple of weeks after.


What exactly is 'something'? I'm not sure what I am looking for.

That is an amazing centipede! What species is it?


----------



## amateur (Sep 28, 2017)

In the first pic where she is cleaning herself, there is a purple circular thing.


----------

